# Blanket licking



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Our middle cat, Zeus, licks blankets. They have to be what we have come to call "lickable blankeys," that is the very fluffy fleece type. He also kneads the blanket with his paws while he licks it. 

Does anyone else have a cat that does this? Is there something in their kittenhood that might cause it? (It is a bit like he is nursing the blanket.) We got him as an adult so we have no idea what he was like when he was little.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Pretty common, especially if taken away from mom too early. When I was young, we had a cat who would suck on the kitchen rug. And we have one now at the shelter who will knead and lick my shirt while I am holding her. Gets pretty wet.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I have two sucklers - they don't lick, but they suck on their tail or their special fleece 'suckle toy'. I'm not sure how it worked out that way, but it is nice that they don't suckle on random blankets / clothes. I've heard that this is more common in cats separated from mom too early (mine definitely were - they were found dumped on the side of the road at about 6-7 weeks old) but that it can happen in any cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had two that lick plastic bags. So weird. Sucking is quite common I read.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> Pretty common, especially if taken away from mom too early. When I was young, we had a cat who would suck on the kitchen rug. And we have one now at the shelter who will knead and lick my shirt while I am holding her. Gets pretty wet.


Yep - I got one that does the exact same thing!!! He likes certain t-shirts and sweatshirts. He will lay on my lap and lick and knead and then just lay back on my chest and fall asleep. My husband says it is the funniest looking thing as if he is nursing me!!!! lol But he actually gets in the curve of my arm and nuzzles and licks and kneads. Lucky's mother was killed when he was about 4-6 weeks old (that is just a guess might of been younger as they were outside cats) when I got him. Don't know if that is the reason or not. He is now 4 years old soon to be 5 so don't know if he will quit someday or not. Yeah sometimes I am really wet!!! lol


----------

